# cancellations and its effect on ratings?



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

So i try not to cancel much but here are a few instances where i may.
When its an uber pool request im increasingly cancelling (or accepting and cancelling) 
The question is does this affect my ratings with almighty Uber 

Also, ive bent the rules a bit because i'm tired of getting burnt. As quitting time gets close,
i avoid rides into the big city (philadelphia) I'm in the suburbs. The problem is i start
to hit rush hour and then get slammed on the ride back to the suburbs after i drop off the passenger

So heres how i bent the rules. When about 2-3 blcoks away it hit arrive etc, in order to view the
location that the passesnger has input into the system. In fact today this exact thing happened.
(someone wanted a ride into the city so i cancelled immediately when i saw that) 
So if the Uber police areen't already at my door, how will this effect me ? 

In general, how many cancellations can happen before trouble? I also may have
heard that cancellations don't effect our ratings any more. Is that true ??

Thanks for your input !!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

In order to see their destination you'd have to start the trip, not just "arrive". Is that what you're doing? (Kinda messed up if so) Cancellations and ratings are different but you will defiantly be deactivated if you cancel too much.

Also, if you don't want more rides, just go offline. If you're on a ride and don't want anymore, there's an option to not get anymore rides.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

starting the ride before you actually start the ride is what can affect your ratings. cancelling by itself won't. 

don't quote me on this one as i'm just recalling info i saw in other threads but i heard 16% cancellation rate as a number to keep under.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> In order to see their destination you'd have to start the trip, not just "arrive". Is that what you're doing? (Kinda messed up if so) Cancellations and ratings are different but you will defiantly be deactivated if you cancel too much.
> 
> Also, if you don't want more rides, just go offline. If you're on a ride and don't want anymore, there's an option to not get anymore rides.


I was unaware of the option to not get anymore rides. The last ride was the problem ride ! How do i do that?


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

You're better off ignoring pools. If you accept then cancel, your cancellation rate is affected. Uber can and will deactivate you for too many cancellations. The only penalty for not accepting several rides in a row is a "time-out", meaning you can't log back in for a few minutes.

If you're starting the trip before the rider is in the car to peek at the destination, stop. The rider can rate you if you start the trip and your rating will suffer for cancelling on them.

You can use the destination filter on your last ride. Hopefully you get one going in your direction. It doesn't always work, but sometimes you get lucky.

I understand trying to avoid getting burned in the Uber game. But burning customers in the process by cancelling on them isn't good for anyone. I'm hearing a lot of customers complain about drivers cancelling lately. It's bad for business.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> I was unaware of the option to not get anymore rides. The last ride was the problem ride ! How do i do that?


When you're on your last ride just go to the uber app and slide the slider to "offline." It doesn't affect your current trip.


----------

